# Video Game Music!



## Tibble

Didn't see a thread for this, so I decided to make one.
Post music from your favorite video games :clap


----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## Blueblur




----------



## Tentative

There are actually several old threads about this. :b I wanted to make a thread about this too, a week ago, but noticed there were some older ones.

Anyway...

Like all of the Donkey Kong Country tracks are awesome...

Stickerbush Symphony, of course...
















Probably my favourite:














































And who could forget?


----------



## beshino

My pabe err itt


----------



## That guy over there

Gotta love this, takes me back :teeth


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Too lazy to post a video, but the Bomberman series for N64 always had amazing soundtracks.


----------



## Sain

Some great ones already mentioned, but here's some more:


----------



## Blueblur

Sain said:


> Some great ones already mentioned, but here's some more:


Chrono Trigger has some of the absolute best SNES music, my personal favorites:















Absolute favorite:





Loveitloveitloveitloveitloveitloveitloveitloveitloveitloveitloveitloveit.


----------



## WTFAust

I see big things for this thread!


































And the happy Route 2 song, not the scary Viridian forest one!






Sorry If I have posted too much, I just love video game music.


----------



## Subwolf




----------



## Joe

Pokemon music gets me so excited 

Pokemons my favourite but if I remember this thread later ill edit and post a giant list


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I though i could post some less popular game music instead of all that final fantasy crap that's being posted in all those type of threads. No offence to FF fans as i'm one myself. Anyway. Enjoy, or not.































this X Men theme is epic btw...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## David777

This song has been stuck in my head for the past month!!!!






And here's what GLaDOS think about you if you hate the song:


----------



## Blueblur

And don't forget:





This song single-handedly made me want to try out Portal, lol.


----------



## David777

Alright!!! 

More Portal love!


----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Subwolf




----------



## Tibble

Nostalgia :heart


----------



## Blueblur

One more for the night:


----------



## Tibble

Castlevania had some good music, I've never played the games though XD


----------



## Kuhle

...Okay, I'll stop there.


----------



## Tibble

I like the Water Dragon music from Okami


----------



## beshino




----------



## Sourdog

How do you put the actual videos up?


----------



## Sourdog

That guy over there said:


> Gotta love this, takes me back :teeth


NOSTALGiA i frickin love this game!


----------



## identitycrisis

Whooo! Video game music is one of my favorite things in the world.



Sourdog said:


> How do you put the actual videos up?


In the youtube link, post everything past the "=" (e.g. FyFcSHHdIQE ) in between the 




























I could spend all day posting these


----------



## Blueblur

It's technically morning now, making me not a liarface! Mostly because I just remembered that Kingdom Hearts II exists!


----------



## Tibble

I'm glad I made this thread 
Silent Hill anyone?


----------



## Tibble

beshino said:


> My pabe err itt


I really like this one! it sounds creepy.


----------



## Sourdog

Wow people really like those anime games.


----------



## Tibble




----------



## Blueblur

Zelda rush!


----------



## Tibble

Blueblur said:


> Zelda rush!


<3


----------



## fingertips

:haha


----------



## Genetic Garbage




----------



## erasercrumbs

Genetic Garbage said:


>


I wish there was a Dark Cloud 3.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

erasercrumbs said:


> I wish there was a Dark Cloud 3.


Me too. And a Shenmue 3.


----------



## fingertips




----------



## Tibble

Genetic Garbage said:


>


Adventurous! :yay
Never played the 1st one, but I have beaten the 2nd one and I loved it!


----------



## Tibble




----------



## Subwolf




----------



## Toppington

Can you tell I grew up with nothing but Nintendo systems? (And a few Sony ones) :b


----------



## beshino

Tibble said:


> Adventurous! :yay
> Never played the 1st one, but I have beaten the 2nd one and I loved it!


You could probably play it with a ps1 emulator if you wanted too. 8] I actually bought a pc controller exactly for this purpose.














ff8 soundtrack is awesome! o.o I'd post every soundtrack, but that would be too much..


----------



## Tibble

beshino said:


> You could probably play it with a ps1 emulator if you wanted too. 8] I actually bought a pc controller exactly for this purpose.


I do have a ps1 emulator. There is so many rpgs for ps that I still want to play q_q



beshino said:


> ff8 soundtrack is awesome! o.o I'd post every soundtrack, but that would be too much..


I love the soundtrack. "My Mind" and "Trust Me" are my favorites .


----------



## electronic cigarettes




----------



## Tibble

electronic cigarettes said:


>


<3


----------



## erasercrumbs

I think I actually spent more time listening to the sound test mode of Super R-Type than I did actually playing the game.


----------



## Tibble




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Subwolf




----------



## Blueblur

Subwolf said:


>


Zomg, I absolutely love SMRPG and everything about it and this fight and THIS SONG ZOOOOMMMMGGGG <3 <3 <3


----------



## Tibble

Subwolf said:


>


It's the boss battle music from final fantasy 4 =D


----------



## Tibble




----------



## Daft

Had a wonderful idea to see what Bastion tunes I could play on the ocarina today, too.


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar

I liked the ambient music from Mirror's Edge


----------



## Subwolf

Tibble said:


> It's the boss battle music from final fantasy 4 =D


Nice catch. I didn't realize Super Mario RPG was developed by Square until now.


----------



## beshino

Daft said:


> Had a wonderful idea to see what Bastion tunes I could play on the ocarina today, too.


This game has a very nice soundtrack. I think I'll play the game just for the music. 8|

Scratch that.. I'll play the game because of such awesome music and it would have to be awesome playing it as well. That's why I'll do it.


----------



## Tibble




----------



## GeorgeBush

Anything from JSR and JSRF.


----------



## mbg1411

Some of my favs are:

FF7-9 (actually pretty much anything that was released under Squaresoft)
Halo 1
Mass Effect 1
Bully had a really awesome soundtrack
SSBM


----------



## mbg1411

Oh and I should have added anything MGS lol


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I Love Kirby=)


----------



## Toppington

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I Love Kirby=)


You made me look up the soundtrack from that 64 game. I forgot how much I loved the whole thing. I don't think anything beats the 8-bit Dedede theme from the classics, though.

EDIT: I just remembered the original Gourmet Race song too... Oh, man. I forgot how much I love Nintendo tracks in general.


----------



## Gryffindor85

This is possibly the greatest video game song ever.


----------



## Define Lies

DKC soundtracks anyone?


----------



## Tibble

Define Lies said:


> DKC soundtracks anyone?


Yesssss, bramble blast <3


----------



## Toppington

Define Lies said:


> DKC soundtracks anyone?


Jungle Groove will never get old.


----------



## Tibble

Baldurs Gate: Dark Alliance 1&2 were such great games. I was disappointed there wasn't a third one. /cry


----------



## Toppington

Oh, Japan. You so crazy with your weird-***, yet catchy-as-hell music.


----------



## Dissonance

Hmmm where do I start.....











[




There are probably a lot more I'd like to add but I had to cut it, the ones I did not decide to add are certainly not worse then any others I choose to add.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Man, I love Star Control II.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Oops, how could I forget about Chaos Legion.














The music is part of the reason why this game is so enjoyable to me. I recommend every one that has not played Chaos Legion to at least listen to the soundtrack.


----------



## Tibble

CrimsonTrigger said:


> The music is part of the reason why this game is so enjoyable to me. I recommend every one that has not played Chaos Legion to at least listen to the soundtrack.


I never played the game but I've listened to some of the tracks before, It has some cool music. This one is my favorite.


----------



## Shadow260

Dancing Mad (Final Fantasy VI) One of the best songs of all time in any format.






Dr Wily Stage 1/2 (Mega Man 2)






Cornered Variation (Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney)






Green Brinstar (Super Metroid) Soo atmospheric!






Also no idea how to make the video appear here how does one do that??


----------



## Glue




----------



## Puppet Master




----------



## Akili

Lonlonjp is the best.






It's because of him that today I decided to obtain the _Chrono Trigger_ soundtrack. My favorite video game music ever.


----------



## Tibble

Akili said:


> Lonlonjp is the best. It's because of him that today I decided to obtain the _Chrono Trigger_ soundtrack. My favorite video game music ever.


<3


----------



## Akili

Oh, and how could I forget the _Morrowind _theme?











I miss that place.


----------



## whatevzers

Simple And Clean from Kingdom Hearts!!


----------



## Tibble

Unvoiced said:


> Simple And Clean from Kingdom Hearts!!


Yes! that's a good song i was listening to it the other day


----------



## lazy

elder scrolls 4: oblivion has some good relaxing tunes. I prefer oblivion's music tracks in towns and open world than skyrim's


----------



## Toppington

Fan made, still pretty amazing. Dat der guitar abuse.






And this, just because it was the only redeeming factor of this game. Can't believe I played it until the end.


----------



## WTFAust

The Sonic Rush OST. That's all I'm saying:


----------



## Toppington

Can't believe I forgot pretty much every Disgaea OST until now.

Massive man crush on Axel.











And more tales because I haven't posted enough of this ****, right? ;D






Moar fan made guitar abuse.






If there's one thing I love about the newer Pokemon games, it's the music.






If I could learn to play this, I'd never get bored of it.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

:teeth


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

K, that's enough.


----------



## Dissonance

Only the best.






*If you are browsing this board you must listen to this song it's so..... :cry*


----------



## Marakunda

Love this song so much!
Reminds me of crawling through the jungles of Tselinoyarsk... Being a sneaky b*tch.


----------



## smt074

M.U.L.E. theme


----------



## katkins

C64 love :love


----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## CowboyBebop

Want You Gone & Still Alive from Portal 2. Oh and the rolling around at the speed of sound song from Sonic city escape.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

erasercrumbs said:


>


Haha, I couldn't beat this game when I was a kid. I recently got the Sega Mega Drive Ultimate Collection for PS3 so I'll probably give it another try.


----------



## Xtraneous

The KoToR music was pretty awesome.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Genetic Garbage said:


> Haha, I couldn't beat this game when I was a kid. I recently got the Sega Mega Drive Ultimate Collection for PS3 so I'll probably give it another try.


It's a great game. It was very high-concept for its time--in terms of creativity, it was sort of like Sega's equivalent of Yoshi's Island.


----------



## erasercrumbs

I like this thread. I'm fighting against time, fate, and apathy to keep it alive.


----------



## Shadow2009

I don't have a link but the music for 'Summer Forrest' in Spyro the Dragon 2 is beautiful.


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Scrub-Zero

And this one is a classic from Shadowgate. If you played this game, you probably heard this theme very often.


----------



## Toppington

Irony of Derp is the Tales equivalent of FF's One-Winged Angel... And I love it. :3






EDIT: Teehee, production(s?) is misspelled.


----------



## Toppington

Dawww...


----------



## beshino

Threads of fate anyone? lol


----------



## Dissonance

^I actually hope to plan on playing that game.






Here is a brilliant remix of Protoman's whistle.

Original:


----------



## erasercrumbs

Terrible game. In keeping with the spirit of Ren & Stimpy, it had great art and music, though.


----------



## Dan iel

Seriously, check out this 

Wait till the melody kicks in, love it.


----------



## erasercrumbs

They try to run but they can't hide.

I'm gonna get them balls tonight.


----------



## Glue




----------



## Snail Shells

The Mass Effect series has consistently produced some of the most absolutely stunning music to ever be in video games. Just a couple examples here:










Listen to this one LOUD


----------



## smt074

Lenedary Axe Level 1:






Action Biker C64 (this tune is ridiculously catchy):






Galaga '88 (suprisingly a lot on entertaining music):


----------



## Winds

Goldeneye 007 on N64 had one of the greatest soundtrack of all time imo






















I might have to dust off the N64 :yes


----------



## katkins

8)


----------



## katkins

Snail Shells said:


> Listen to this one LOUD


I like the bell type sound in the beginning, kinda sets the mood for the whole game. Reminiscent of the bells from the Solaris remake OST, especially the track First Sleep which is beyond marvelous. 3rd Mass Effect just didn't have anything to offer musicwise imho.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Not sure if these were posted or not...


----------



## Rainbat

For all you 90s kids.


----------



## Toppington

I admit that I'm an absolute sucker for guitar abuse, but this is an instant eargasm for me.






April needs to hurry up. Birthday time and much more importantly: US Xenoblade time.


----------



## meeps

everyone beat portal 2 I hope? *SPOILERS* below


----------



## meeps




----------



## Johny




----------



## hrnmhmm

All my current favorite vg remixes, in no particular order. (Mostly OC remixes.)

[spoiler=- 31 embedded videos (LAG)]



Shadow of the Colossus "Snowfall on Forbidden Lands"





LoZ: A Link to the Past "Dark World Jazz"





Xenogears "Pillar of Salt"





Super Metroid "All the World in One Girl"





Touhou: Scarlet Devil "Devil's Advocate"





Castlevania "Wicked Orchestra"





Metroid Prime "Just a Little More"





Romancing SaGa 3 "Romancing the Bossa"





Donkey Kong Country 2 "Ghost of St. Helens"





LoZ: Majora's Mask "Inverting the Tower"





Doom "Demon Con Gusto"





Super Metroid "Kindred"





Okami "Celestial Winds from the East"





Doom "Darkness Dawning"





Metal Gear "My Frequency is 140.85"





Ikaruga "Saber Bird"





Donkey Kong Country 2 "KRool Intentions"





Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia "Sparkle"





Final Fantasy VI "Prancing Dad"





Doom "The Glass Moon"





The Legend of Zelda "He Ain't a G"





Final Fantasy XI "Industrial Revolution VD"





Mass Effect 2 "The Sound of the Galaxy"





Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 4 "Enter the Shredder"





LoZ: Link's Awakening "I Don't Know Who I Am Anymore"





Shadow of the Colossus "Wanderer on the Offensive"





LoZ: Wind Waker "Ancient Hero"





Xenogears "Zeno Paradox"





Yoshi's Island "CrystallineCaverns"





LoZ: ALttP "Triforce Majeure""





Final Fantasy "Fire Cross"[/spoiler]


----------



## Winds

Damn you Sima Yi and the Jin Dynasty. The Kingdom of Wu FTW :cry


----------



## erasercrumbs

I keep coming back to this one. All of the tracks in Super R-Type are great, but this one is my favorite. I love that it has this oppressive, Soviet bloc-ish, anthemic quality to it.






Just 'cuz.


----------



## Toppington

I feel so bad and young for not posting 90's stuff. :c

That aside... TOO DAMN HAPPY-SOUNDING! Well worth the $4 pricetag to have in-game. So... Bad... With... Money...


----------



## hrnmhmm

[spoiler=^_____^]



Final Fantasy XIII - The Sunleth Waterscape





Lunar SSSC - Wind's Nocturne





Legend of Mana - Song of Mana (Ending Theme)





Bomberman 64 - Blue Resort
[/spoiler]


----------



## Dissonance

qweewq said:


>


I love you, not seriously but I love that song.


----------



## Toppington

I will now continue to clutter this thread with Tales songs because I haven't posted enough of this game's OST yet. Clearly... :teeth


----------



## Toppington

And again because why the hell not? The current first top comment on YouTube is pretty cute too. :roll


----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## meeps

Dissonance said:


> I love you, not seriously but I love that song.


Yeah, the mother games are full of goodness.


----------



## meeps

Dissonance said:


> Only the best.


^I haven't played either of those games, but me likey.


----------



## Glue

"I live... again"







qweewq said:


> Yeah, the mother games are full of goodness.


Yes they are. It's by far my favorite series.


----------



## smt074

Unreal for the Commodore Amiga:


----------



## smt074

Final Fantasy VI SNES (there is too much great music in this game to list it all - this is just a small sampling):

Opera House:





Another version, Cele's Theme:





Zozo Theme:





Cyan's Theme:





Edgar and Sabin's Theme:





South Figaro:





Chocobo:


----------



## fingertips

qweewq said:


>


_*YES!!!!*_

also,


----------



## Toppington




----------



## smt074




----------



## UndreamingAwake

Alan Wake. I can recommend this game as well as it's music. Just finished it:










Mass Effect music:


----------



## Toppington

kkvantas said:


>


Well... While we're in that territory...

Groose Es #1.





Dat drum...


----------



## Toppington

This game wasn't even that great, lol... But the soundtrack sure was.

Nostalgia attack. *_*


----------



## erasercrumbs

How could I forget?






It's like a Renaissance Festival of the future!


----------



## beshino

Pocky and rocky. Da bomb!


----------



## Toppington

kkvantas said:


> Ended up getting the N64 out and played this a few hours ago. Nintendo needs to hurry up with that 3DS release. :C


Just to be clear, you do know it's not a port of the original, right? I do agree though. That game is probably about the only reason I even picked up a 3DS aside from the inevitable 3DS Pokemon game. -_-

---

I don't care if the stage this was on made me rage hardcore, I still love the direction they took the classical music in for this game. And I loved this game, which surprises me because I usually can't stand puzzle games.






Moar guitar abuse in the intro, as always.






This entire area and every stage in it made me rage when trying to gold them on hard, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy this constantly looping in the background.


----------



## Toppington

kkvantas said:


> Yeah, I knew that it was going to be a completely new Paper Mario game after looking at the demos and gameplay videos.


Figured. Was just making sure so you weren't horribly disappointed if you were buying it blind, lol.



kkvantas said:


> I only got a 3DS for the OoT remake and Kid Icarus, along with Mario. Rumble is the only 3DS Pokemon game I know of as of now.. Too bad it looks like Pokemon B/W 2 is going to be released on the DS? Bad marketing on Nintendo's part for that one. |:


Yeah, I know about the rumble game. Just meant the main series. I'm sure there'll eventually be a 3DS exclusive main game. I was kind of expecting a DS release of the remake of B/W, but you're right. It really doesn't make much sense aside from being done for tradition's sake.


----------



## Glue




----------



## ratbag




----------



## Toppington

I post in here too much... Oh well!


----------



## Tibble

Yay my thread is still going ^_^


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Toppington

I admit that I give so many subpar Nintendo games too much credit based on OST alone, but... :heart
















Alright, done cluttering the thread for at least 24 hours, lol...


----------



## erasercrumbs

Toppington said:


> I admit that I give so many subpar Nintendo games too much credit


Battle Revolution was so bad, it soured my opinion of the whole Pokemon franchise. Honestly, when I beat it, I was shocked at how lazy the whole thing was. The N64 Stadium games were more expansive and the battle animations were much more intricate, despite their limited technology. In Battle Revolution, the only Pokemon with decent animations were the ones whose character models were ripped straight outta Pokemon Stadium.


----------



## Toppington

erasercrumbs said:


> Battle Revolution was so bad, it soured my opinion of the whole Pokemon franchise. Honestly, when I beat it, I was shocked at how lazy the whole thing was. The N64 Stadium games were more expansive and the battle animations were much more intricate, despite their limited technology. In Battle Revolution, the only Pokemon with decent animations were the ones whose character models were ripped straight outta Pokemon Stadium.


I don't deny any of that. The only thing I liked was the OST, and I didn't even like too many tracks off of that in the first place. Huge disappointment of a game.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Toppington said:


> I don't deny any of that. The only thing I liked was the OST, and I didn't even like too many tracks off of that in the first place. Huge disappointment of a game.


One thing I _did _like about Battle Revolution was something that's been long overdue in the Pokemon franchise for a long time: customizable trainers.


----------



## beshino

Not the best song on the soundtrack, but whenever I walk into the town I like hearing it.


----------



## meeps

beshino said:


> Pocky and rocky. Da bomb!


yes! nostalgia.


----------



## meeps




----------



## Toppington

Maybe just one more Catherine track... Or ten... We'll see.  Sitting at that main menu to listen to this every time I booted up the game with poor Vincent sitting there in the barbed wire. 






Guitar... :heart






LOVE IS OVER! D: "Now's not the﻿ time to be dead!" x100






EDIT: Okay, one more! I love the intro to this way more than I should. The direction of the classical music in this, I swearrr...


----------



## beshino

I like this more in the Japanese language for some reason. Maybe because I'm a big fat weeboo, idk..


----------



## Dissonance

This song was stuck in my head I like it a lot.


----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## fredbloggs02




----------



## beshino

Suikoden V remade the leknaat theme. I luv it. 8]


----------



## ratbag

More Shadow of the Colossus
















And Majora's Mask :clap


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Super Mario world 3 : Water world theme music


----------



## xTKsaucex

I'll bring some serious nostalgia, anyone play Ace Combat 2 back in.... 95/6ish. I was like 4 and kicking *** on this game.






And a mention to the TOny Hawk Pro Skater 2 soundtrack;






yeah your the kid all dayyyy!

Wipeout as well had good tuneage, 2000ish






strange how I played that for ages and now 12 years later I'm being taught by the lead artist for the game who recommended the above song to be put in it.

And sonic of course


----------



## papaSmurf

Kid Chameleon isn't an especially good game, but I always thought the music was pretty memorable. Genesis games had such a distinctive sound.


----------



## fingertips

not-so-good games with fantastic music?


----------



## successful

It's crazy that people can actually enjoy this listening to this type of music lmao.............However, Wiz Khlaifa's "Never Been" & "Never Been 2" beats made me appricate the music to chrono trigger, It's relaxing in a way lmao.


----------



## Skyloft

Estelle said:


>


Deku Palace! Lots of memories with that one, especially the maze.


----------



## Tibble

Estelle said:


> And Majora's Mask :clap


This place made a cry when I was a kid. I was so frustrated. I couldn't reflect the light on the mirror shield lol!!


----------



## Tibble




----------



## beshino

successful said:


> It's crazy that people can actually enjoy this listening to this type of music lmao.............However, Wiz Khlaifa's "Never Been" & "Never Been 2" beats made me appricate the music to chrono trigger, It's relaxing in a way lmao.


Well.. It's not just the music that makes the game, but it is a big part of it. Think of how you'd feel if the next time time you play Street Fighter (for example) and you'd hear the theme music for Super Mario World.

It's not JUST the music that's appealing. Goes along with the game and the feeling of the stuff you're doing in the game also.


----------



## Genetic Garbage




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## papaSmurf

^Oh weird, an old indie game called Banana Nababa uses a remixed version of that song as its main theme:


----------



## ShyGuy86

I recently found myself hypnotized by this:






While watching a Let's Play of Daggerfall.


----------



## Toppington

Okay, B/W time then. Nice timing considering I wasted my whole vacation away playing Black through again.






Nothing else on that track beats this ****. I win. End of story. :heart


----------



## erasercrumbs

eh hmm hmm hmm ow ow


----------



## papaSmurf

Fez comes out today! I wish I could play it.


----------



## Glue

papaSmurf said:


> Fez comes out today! I wish I could play it.


I want to play it too. I wish it was on PS3 or PC.


----------



## squidlette

*Parasite Eve <3*











And I didn't see anybody post this while I was skimming through (sorry if I missed it), but I expect most of you have already heard it....


----------



## Toppington

Toppington said:


> Nothing else on that track beats this ****. I win. End of story. :heart


Okay, I lied. Alder and his ability to leap off of huge cliffs when the stairs are 10 feet from him just to come talk to you for no apparent reason is just... Perfect.


----------



## beshino

erasercrumbs said:


> eh hmm hmm hmm ow ow


I've never experienced a song which made belching and farting sound so awesome. x]
also..




I get too excited whenever I saw the people in the suits in ff7. This song has something to do with it..


----------



## Toppington

Not sure if I posted these a few months ago or not, but I'm going to assume that I did not.

Really wish I could find an instrumental. Doesn't mean I don't love Axel though. I liked the original White Tiger better though, which is why I refuse to post the D4 version. 
















I'm not sure if I posted this last one or not, but nonetheless... Just... Lol...


----------



## Dissonance

The first song has a tone similar to "Dies Irae" and is sort of based on that song.

The second song has a technical grumble of a someone saying "Is there anyone outside?"

The third is the song that make you crap your pants off because if it isn't the music that scares the life out of you it's the chainsaw wielding Jason looking monsters ready to tear into you like butter and you CAN HEAR THEM AS THEY GET CLOSER.


----------



## erasercrumbs

beshino said:


> I've never experienced a song which made belching and farting sound so awesome. x]


My Uncle Dennis plays a tune that come close, but no cigar.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Genetic Garbage said:


>


Excellent choice. Just about to post it.



squidlette said:


>


Such good memories.

Anybody remember Einhänder? First stage and/or boss, if I remember correctly.




Kinda Mortal Kombat-y. Heh.

Trying not to create a block, but here's Silent Hill.




The Silent Hill series has some of the best gaming soundtracks ever. And yes, there will be future posts.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Sorry, I couldn't wait. :b










Like the uploaders notes at the end.






"Promise" from the movie, Silent Hill. I know, blasphemy, but I liked it. And did kind of enjoy the film.


----------



## Glue

I love this song.


----------



## NatureFellow

Posting in thread to express that I am lurking this sub-forum today and wanted to make my presence clear and establish my geekdom. thanks for understanding.

On topic, I have no music to offer. Just telling everyone how it is.


----------



## erasercrumbs

I truly suck for not mentioning Forsaken until now. It was one of my favorite games in the late 90's, I have no excuse.


----------



## Toppington

While it's just fan-made... I wish I could play around with audio editing software and be half as good as this. :b


----------



## weiwuwei

.


----------



## Dissonance

erasercrumbs said:


> I truly suck for not mentioning Forsaken until now. It was one of my favorite games in the late 90's, I have no excuse.


But it was one of the most difficult games, it was very frustrating. The controls were just odd.

Also The Void:


----------



## JustThisGuy

For Sephiroth fans.





It reallys starts to get intricate later on with the violas, cellos and violins. Really like it.


----------



## Toppington

I know the inevitable B/W 2 has been announced, but if they don't remake the 3rd generation soon, I'm going to cut someone. I fell in love with the music direction of those games 9 years ago and I damn well won't forgive them if they don't bring back dat french horn-esque sound soon.


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## papaSmurf

(Being honest, I'm mostly just posting this second one because of the brilliantly animated hand.)


----------



## Toppington

I want to hear something like this in the 3rd gen remakes.


----------



## beshino

^ Got this shiz saved on one of my save files. 8]








^ enjoyable


----------



## Glue




----------



## GD8

ocarina of time soundtrack is the only video game music I like


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Super Double Dragon has some great tunes.


----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Toppington

Okay, think I'm about done gushing over this game's ost for now, but I have one last thing to post.






I have no idea why I loved Steven so much. He was incredibly one-dimensional for the most part, but this seems to just fit him so well by the end of the game.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I have to admit that I really didn't think this game was going to grab me emotionally at all. But when I got to the scene that this song played in last night, I felt an incredible surge of emotion that I haven't felt from a Final Fantasy game in a long time. I think I have a new favourite Final Fantasy scene.


----------



## Isolated Silence

The Classic C&C 95, Red Alert 1 / 2 Tiberian Sun / Firestorm, Renegade from Frank Klepacki

C&C 95 (Tiberian Dawn) Act on Instinct

Good Times.....man.

R.I.P Westwood


----------



## ufc

Gotta love Streets of Rage


----------



## erasercrumbs

Fighting IG-88 in the trash heap put the fear of God into many a youthful nerdling.


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Gattz Griffith

I love the Legend of Legaia soundtrack:


----------



## Genetic Garbage




----------



## Toppington

Skyloft said:


> Absolutely dreaded Lanayru Land Sea/Lanayru in general, but I love this music so much.


Really? I thought Lanayru was extremely lame in SS. Including the music. :blank I loved Eldin this time though. If only because of the Mogmas and their own amazing ost song. :3






THE SNAPPING! OH LAWD, THE SNAPPING! Gets me every single time. I need to play this game again.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Oh man, I completely forgot about this game's existence until now. So many excellent tracks here. I can't possibly post them all.


----------



## Arterius




----------



## Jilljoe

*Suikoden series all the best*





































And many others from the same three games which are too much to post here


----------



## Toppington

And another (not official but should be) Pokemon remix because I no longer have the energy to care if people are judging me for posting **** that isn't part of an actual ost.


----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Joe

Philistine from No More Heroes 2 - Its a bit girly but I like it


----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## Daft




----------



## CrimsonTrigger




----------



## Tibble

Jilljoe said:


> And many others from the same three games which are too much to post here


I've only played the first Suikoden. I enjoyed it so much! I played it over and over as a kid. This is my favorite track from the game, it's so calming.


----------



## beshino

Tibble said:


> I've only played the first Suikoden. I enjoyed it so much! I played it over and over as a kid. This is my favorite track from the game, it's so calming.


You should definitely play the second one. It had all the cool concepts like vampires, crazy a** antagonist, and last but certainly not least... Giant Octopi with huge raping tentacles. =D


----------



## Dissonance

Megaman Legends one of the best series and in celebration of once again defeating Mother Sera in Megaman Legends 2. I'm going to post some of the music.
















When I heard Megaman Legends 3 was Cancelled I took a bullet to the childhood, to say the least I was a bit devastated. Now all I have left is this, a song that represented what could have been.


----------



## 0589471

Theme of Terra [Final Fantasy VI]





Irony of Fate [Tales of Destiny: DC]





Omega [Xenosaga Episode I] ~Hard to pick really, Xenosaga I has a lot of good music





Godsibb [Xenosaga Episode III]





Fithos Lusec Wecos Vinosec [Final Fantasy VIII] ~Mostly because I loved playing this part in the game





Blazed Up Melpomene [Dead or Alive 2]


----------



## BKrakow

here are two songs that literally make me weep they are so beautiful (plus the nostalgia factor):


----------



## erasercrumbs

There's a jaded part of me that doesn't want to like this. In any other game, it would be positively maudlin. But not in Ico. Ico makes you feel like a little kid in a big, scary place that you don't understand, confronting big problems for the first time that you can't really wrap your mind around--it's like wandering through a strange hospital when you're five years old, visiting a sick relative. For that very specific experience, this song is, I believe, perfect.


----------



## beshino

erasercrumbs said:


> There's a jaded part of me that doesn't want to like this. In any other game, it would be positively maudlin. But not in Ico. Ico makes you feel like a little kid in a big, scary place that you don't understand, confronting big problems for the first time that you can't really wrap your mind around--it's like wandering through a strange hospital when you're five years old, visiting a sick relative. This song is perfect for that feeling.


@[email protected]

I actually want to buy it now. Fanks. Just saw videos of this game, but I never actually knew what it was about until now. I'm gonna have to buy it.. There's no way I'm not getting it.


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## erasercrumbs

beshino said:


> @[email protected]
> 
> I actually want to buy it now. Fanks. Just saw videos of this game, but I never actually knew what it was about until now. I'm gonna have to buy it.. There's no way I'm not getting it.


Normally I don't really like games with Ico's style of gameplay. You know, going from room to room solving puzzles, pulling levers and pushing crates around. But Ico has such a beautiful ambiance to it that I found myself solving the puzzles just to see what happens next.

Anyway, I hope you enjoy Ico! Don't blame me if you wind up hating it. Please?


----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## papaSmurf

^Haha nice, pretty much all the music in FF8 is great.


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Lots of Final Fantasy music.

I would post this track by itself, but the music alone does not do it enough justice. So enjoy this awesome scene with an awesome track!






Also two pretty good SNES style remixes of Final Fantasy XIII-2 tracks.


----------



## 0589471

*Thought of some more*





Find Your Way [Final Fantasy VIII]





Beast of Prey [Valkyrie Profile: Lenneth] ~It's just so upbeat haha





Laura Plays The Piano [Silent Hill 2]


----------



## minimized

Well, I don't know if it was posted yet and I apologize for making such an obvious choice... It's rather legendary, to me... couldn't think of anything else off the top of my head. I was watching someone play the other day and I heard it for the first time in a while. Still amazing.


----------



## unhappy123

KH


----------



## Toppington

I dunno. I feel wrong for doing this, but it's still technically intended to be part of a game, right? :b People that master soundfont are just... :heart


----------



## Winds

*My Favorites From Grand Theft Auto Series*


----------



## Marakunda




----------



## Marakunda

Scuse me for cloggin up this thread with my posts...
Just thought I'd add some good music.


----------



## Toppington

Why can't Game Freak be this good...?


----------



## rawfulz

Not sure if these have been posted or not.


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Toppington

Might be a repost, but...


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations

AHHH YEEEE


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations

This almost makes me cry, played this game online for 10 years.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Toppington said:


> Might be a repost, but...


This was probably my favorite tune in all of Pokemon. I hated the way they changed it for Silver and Gold. It was so much more menacing in Red and Blue.

One of the reasons I like this tune so much is how characterful it is, which speaks to a larger reason as to why I remember the Red and Blue games so fondly. Although I'm not a first generation purist like some Pokemon fans, one of the things I liked most about Red and Blue is that the various trainers and gym leaders you encountered has personalities that were a reflection of their Pokemon. Blaine was a short-tempered jerk. Sabrina was a detached savant. Agatha was a cackling, hateful weirdo. You rarely see little touches like that anymore.


----------



## Toppington

erasercrumbs said:


> This was probably my favorite tune in all of Pokemon. I hated the way they changed it for Silver and Gold. It was so much more menacing in Red and Blue.
> 
> One of the reasons I like this tune so much is how characterful it is, which speaks to a larger reason as to why I remember the Red and Blue games so fondly. Although I'm not a first generation purist like some Pokemon fans, one of the things I liked most about Red and Blue is that the various trainers and gym leaders you encountered has personalities that were a reflection of their Pokemon. Blaine was a short-tempered jerk. Sabrina was a detached savant. Agatha was a cackling, hateful weirdo. You rarely see little touches like that anymore.


I'm glad to see someone else that isn't blinded by their nostalgia goggles, yet appreciates the 1st generation for all of the little touches it had. :clap Though if I had to pick something I loved about the 1st generation, it'd still have to be just about all of the music.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

There's doubt in my mind that anyone here has even heard of this game, let alone even played it. Yet I found the soundtrack a year ago and fell in love instantly.


----------



## Toppington

On the subject of underrated game OSTs...


----------



## Toppington

Because I don't bump this thread to the top every couple of hours with technically off-topic stuff enough...


----------



## takenimpulse

CrimsonTrigger said:


> There's doubt in my mind that anyone here has even heard of this game, let alone even played it. Yet I found the soundtrack a year ago and fell in love instantly.


I'm a huge fan of Sakimoto and the Basiscape crew. I have all their albums. This was my favourite track from that soundtrack:





Also, the main vocal theme. Those vocals are so beautiful and ethereal.





I've been listening to a bit of their Grand Knights History soundtrack lately. I don't like it all that much compared to their earlier efforts, but this track gets me pumped:





And this one as well:


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

takenimpulse said:


> I'm a huge fan of Sakimoto and the Basiscape crew. I have all their albums. This was my favourite track from that soundtrack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the main vocal theme. Those vocals are so beautiful and ethereal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been listening to a bit of their Grand Knights History soundtrack lately. I don't like it all that much compared to their earlier efforts, but this track gets me pumped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one as well:


I also love Hitoshi Sakimoto. I haven't played too many games with his music, aside from Final Fantasy XII, but I have listened to a lot of his stuff and it really gets to me.


----------



## Toppington

Second page? nope.avi
















And I also have to sneak this in just because:


----------



## Toppington

I can't help it after being reminded of this game...


----------



## erasercrumbs

If I'm ever mauled to death by an alligator, I want this played at my funeral.


----------



## feels




----------



## Genetic Garbage




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Toppington

I'm gonna get in on the Paper Mario stuff before it's gone. Mostly 240p for the PM1 stuff. 

[Spoiler=Stuff]































































[/Spoiler]

Ohgodwhathaveidone? Now I'm seriously going to start replaying TTYD from start to finish for the literally 8th time in my life.


----------



## beshino




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toppington

A more manly video game track has never existed. Disgaea music is just so... :heart light-hearted. Rarely manages to take itself seriously.


----------



## David777




----------



## Toppington

I mayyy have left a few of my favorites out. Tbh, there's not a track I hate in this game. Soo... Yeah. More slowly cluttering this thread with PM2.


----------



## Toppington




----------



## feels

:b always adored this little song


----------



## beshino

^ Check this out pls. Too good not to be heard. 8[


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## CWe

some music from the old donkey kong country! dont feel like posting video links


----------



## BlazeLE

can i just put the whole xenogears OST here?















yeah i know everyone knows halo but halo's music is phenomenal. the halo soundtrack is pretty much the soundtrack to most of my life.




















Deus Ex Human Revolution has a great soundtrack as well. if it wasnt for the ****ty boss battles i would've beaten the game. but my character was built for stealth not straight up shooter boss battles :/





now Jet Set Radio Future is an odd choice for this list since the music wasnt made for the game. but the soundtrack was so amazing, its what originally got me into electronic music. i think i should also blame this game for me becoming a gamer. it came with my xbox that i got for christmas one year. i was hooked from the start.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Toppington




----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Pretty much the game I want to play most on my PS3 since it's essentially an homage to my favourite series of all time.

Oh, and I can't forget about this from Resident Evil, another one of my most favourite game series. I love how they remade this theme in Darkside Chronicles.


----------



## Aribeth

:eyes


----------



## Nikabar

Two classics


----------



## fingertips




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toppington




----------



## bidde

Nothing beats the soundtrack to Final Fantasy VI.


----------



## Evo




----------



## xTKsaucex

As far as my most fondest memories of game music. Ace Combat series has always been good :b - Playing Ace Combat 2 as a child were some of the best days. Its so..... 90's and feel good =] edit: Actually, just had to put Sun Set glow and El Dorado on my ipod lolz

double eedit : f- it, its all going on =P


----------



## xTKsaucex

Going to throw in the Kingdom Under Fire OST's as well. As far as metal soundtracks go, its the best










































I do feel very honoured to have known the little known games KUF Crusaders and Heroes. :yes


----------



## Venkska

Heres some Turok stuff
















And some good ole Body Harvest


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## erasercrumbs

I can't believe I forgot to post any music from this game until now. I'm just a big bag o' suck.


----------



## Daft

*wistful sigh*


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## beshino

erasercrumbs said:


> I can't believe I forgot to post any music from this game until now. I'm just a big bag o' suck.


That was pretty cool! I'll download that. Verry nice percussion.


----------



## erasercrumbs

beshino said:


> That was pretty cool! I'll download that. Verry nice percussion.


Heeey, if you like that, you might want to check out the Les Claypool album 'Of Fungi and Foe.' Les Claypool did most of the music for Mushroom Men, and later adapted it into a whole album. It's heavy, funky, and demented...like Charles Manson covering George Clinton. I'm especially fond of the first song on the CD, appropriately titled 'Mushroom Men.'


----------



## Toppington




----------



## TheoBobTing

BlazeLE said:


> Deus Ex Human Revolution has a great soundtrack as well. if it wasnt for the ****ty boss battles i would've beaten the game. but my character was built for stealth not straight up shooter boss battles :/


Typhoon absolutely annihilates the bosses.


----------



## Toppington

Been playing more recent stuff lately. Lol. Me sticking to one game is apparently impossible because I keep hopping between literally every platform I own. Was playing Portal 2 again this morning and forgot how powerful some of the music had been. I know it's not supposed to be taken all that seriously, but this actually gave me chills the first time I heard it blaring at me from surround sound. The way it builds up near the end is just perfect.






Alright. I'm done cluttering this thread for at least a week. Promise. :b


----------



## telepathic




----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Pretty awesome battle theme


----------



## beshino

clairvoyant said:


>


I'm reminded of the Phantasy Star online town music when I hear that Xenosaga song.


----------



## feels




----------



## CrimsonTrigger

This is a pretty chill remix of Noel's theme from Final Fantasy XIII-2 on the ost plus they just released. Too bad most of the other tracks, aside from the new Battle on the Big Bridge mix, are terrible or too short.


----------



## Toppington

Skyloft said:


> The music in Okami is flawless. I tend to forget about it, though. :c





Toppington said:


> Alright. I'm done cluttering this thread for at least a week. Promise. :b


I ****ING LIED! AHAHAHAHA! She made me do it. :c


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## feels

whiterabbit said:


>


This song feels great with headphones on






Definitely my favorite song in this game so far :mushy


----------



## beshino




----------



## Lamento

:: JPN Theme song FF13-2




 :: Eternal Love from JPN version of FF13


----------



## erasercrumbs

Basically, every song in Star Control II is excellent, and extremely characterful.


----------



## Toppington

RIKI SNEAKY.






I fell in love with the direction this track takes around 1:08.


----------



## PWTC

This game is soo good


----------



## Toppington

Give me a month to get bored with this game's soundtrack. Loving it way too much right now. :b






Sounds a lot like a BlazBlue track as the top comment suggests. Which I also love... :heart


----------



## unfinished

I spent so much time playing Phantasy Star Online when it first came out on the Dreamcast.











Panzer Dragoon Orta, another great game with an amazing soundtrack. These two are some of my favorites.


----------



## strugglingforhope

Yoko Shimomura is probably my all time favorite video game composer. These are from some games few of us probably play - but the music is exceptional. I noticed a lot of people like the xenoblade soundtrack, I think she wrote the best songs on it.


----------



## Dissonance

Oh grandma D: I was always afraid you'd die on me suddenly because of the music played in your house.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Dissonance said:


> Oh grandma D: I was always afraid you'd die on me suddenly because of the music played in your house.


Haha I thought the same thing when I first played it. I kept checking up on her just to make sure she was okay. I didn't even know until I read a guide that you could just get a fairy and make her better.


----------



## honeysky

dunno why, but I've been obsessing over this song lately:


----------



## Nikabar

My favorite video game song.


----------



## Toppington




----------



## Monotony

I wish the servers were still up for Halo 2


----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## erasercrumbs

In the age-old debate between those who attest that the SNES had superior musical capabilities to the Genesis (and vice versa), I usually take the side of the SNES. That said, when a composer really understood the strengths and limitations of the Genesis's sound chip, it could produce some truly amazing music that was years ahead of its time.


----------



## unknown123

Love the music for Chrono Cross and some of teh Final Fantasy games, especially the ones for PS1 and 2. Listening to the music takes me back to the times I spent playing those games.


----------



## Toppington

Glue said:


>


Wow! I forgot about Baten Kaitos music. :heart Sakuraba.











I think that top comment for the last one made my night.


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Evo




----------



## BeepBeepSwerve

^--- If anyone actually remembers what that one is, I would be very surprised. :lol


----------



## Lone-Wolf

I love all Mortal Kombats music, Tenchu (especially WOH) Tekken have some cool ones too.


----------



## Clax

Best thread ever! :boogieI'm absolutely obsessed with video game music


















All 4 games have such amazing soundtracks, one of each will have to do.


----------



## Clax




----------



## Clax

One each from the great Megaman X soundtracks on the SNES


----------



## Clax

4 randoms. Thats enough...for now


----------



## erasercrumbs

I know I posted some Earthworm Jim 2 tunes in the old music thread. But pardon me for repeating myself.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

And I never actually played the game, but I love the song so much:


----------



## Milco




----------



## feels

:cry


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Tibble said:


> Didn't see a thread for this, so I decided to make one.
> Post music from your favorite video games :clap


Hmm, i didnt have time to look through all the pages, but Besaid Island from FFx is the BEST! Listening to it on the beaches of Hawaii, greatest **** ever!


----------



## Arcane




----------



## punksparkyrock




----------



## Miwo

I am a huge fan of video game music and can spend hours on youtube listening to renditions of classics..... shredding guitars + videogame music = win


----------



## Tibble

Remnant of Dawn said:


>


I really like this... I was so addicted to the first one when I was a kid. I have no idea what is going on throughout the series since there is so many spinoffs and such. The last kingdom hearts I've played was Birth by Sleep.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mur

I've taken a big liking to the Silent Hill soundtracks recently


----------



## Tibble

Notus said:


> I've taken a big liking to the Silent Hill soundtracks recently


Silent Hill has the best music. I listen to it everyday


----------



## papaSmurf

8-bit remixes!


----------



## TheExplosionist

Red Alert Hell March.


----------



## Tibble




----------



## Tibble

I really do like the dungeon music from skyrim =)


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## MindsArmor

been listening to this for 2 days now, it's so epic.


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## In Search

I love to play this on guitar their are just so awesomely sweet


----------



## erasercrumbs

It sort of reminds me of Rhapsody in Blue.


----------



## Zyriel

So hauntingly beautiful~





That just makes you want to live like a vagabond, ever following the setting sun~


----------



## Tibble

Zyriel said:


> So hauntingly beautiful~




I like this version better =)


----------



## Zyriel

Tibble said:


> I like this version better =)


 Thank you for posting that. I have never heard that version before, the upbeat tempo reminds me of Dark Messenger. But I still like the original. The intro, and overall brooding sound, makes it good contemplation music


----------



## MrQuiet76

Ahhhhh I can't believe it took me this long to find this thread!! I'm in heaven now


----------



## Tibble

MrQuiet76 said:


> Ahhhhh I can't believe it took me this long to find this thread!! I'm in heaven now


----------



## feels




----------



## Tibble

feels said:


>


I like


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX




----------



## Tibble

Fun game, great music too. This track is probably my favorite. So adventurous :wink


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Shockjaw

Music for an upcoming fighting game that I thought was cool.


----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## Tibble

Wow: Burning Crusade...good times


----------



## Marakunda

Recently started replaying Crisis Core...


----------



## Tibble

Skylaishot said:


> Recently started replaying Crisis Core...


Yay! I remember playing this a while back. I never did finish it, I got to the very end and stopped. Not sure why it got so much hate, It's a fun game


----------



## Virtue

Not sure if this has already been posted


----------



## Tibble

Silent Hill you ask? Well, here you go! :yay


----------



## targetbuddy

I love the whole Braid OST


----------



## targetbuddy

crap, I meant this:


----------



## Mur

I'm digging the LoZ music.....might buy a Wii just so I can play TP/Skyward Sword


----------



## Tibble

Has anyone else played Disgaea?


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## feels

God, sometimes I wish I could relive the part of my childhood where I played this for the first time. It was such a strange and terrifying experience for me at the time. I mean, it made me completely paranoid and yet I enjoyed every minute of it. Listening to the soundtrack just brings back really fond memories. What a fantastic game.


----------



## hrnmhmm

this is so beautiful right now


----------



## Tibble

feels said:


> God, sometimes I wish I could relive the part of my childhood where I played this for the first time. It was such a strange and terrifying experience for me at the time. I mean, it made me completely paranoid and yet I enjoyed every minute of it. Listening to the soundtrack just brings back really fond memories. What a fantastic game.


Great track. Silent hill music takes me to a different world, I don't know how to explain it. I just feel so relaxed when i listen to it.


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Marakunda

Some Megaman X.


----------



## Lil Sebastian

:heart So much great music from this great series


----------



## Marakunda

I've been playing the **** outta Yume nikki recently.
It's got some dank *** music man...


----------



## brownzerg

Couple battle themes I've always liked.


----------



## ApathyDivine

P6d9RVgdN4


----------



## brownzerg

Yeaaaaaahhhhhh :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

*not sure if these are in here. but.

the entire SotC soundtrack. *ahh ..




















and - just 'cause Na na na na na na na na na.


----------



## Toppington




----------



## TakeOne

You're too slow!
















And that's just from the first game


----------



## brownzerg

Toppington said:


> Has the YouTube embedding been changed in the time I've been gone? It's still just the bracketYOUTUBEbracket and bracketfrontslashYOUTUBEbracket tags wrapped around the video url, right? Maybe it's just being weird for me for no reason atm.


what you want from the URL is just whatever is after the v=

in this case 7WCbMULhz_Q

if it says &featurerelated or something to that effect you need not include that

BATMAN


----------



## Toppington

brownzerg said:


> what you want from the URL is just whatever is after the v=
> 
> in this case 7WCbMULhz_Q
> 
> if it says &featurerelated or something to that effect you need not include that


Yeah, I had a look at the FAQ earlier and completely forgot to come back and edit the post. Thanks though. Guess I was just remembering things wrong.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Konami did an excellent job of translating the Danny Elfman score.


----------



## PillsHere

Used to love listening to this while playing Orchid. Sounds like a porno.


----------



## Toppington

I don't know why, but it seems to me like games that nobody has heard of or just obscure games in general have some of the best music. Maybe I just have really bad taste. :stu

[spoiler=Vidya]








[/spoiler]


----------



## brownzerg

I think you have good taste


----------



## brownzerg

double post but this is a day later?

I'm sure this has already been done but it has to be done again


----------



## Toppington

[spoiler=Also]



[/spoiler]


----------



## Marakunda

The Soulcalibur series is SO underrated when it comes to music. Fuggin DANK tracks, every one of them.


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Anvil Of Dawn Soundtrack - Gryphon Keep


----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Toppington

I rarely actually like any tracks from WoW (or MMORPGs in general) but...






That kazoo is just so obnoxiously happy sounding. <3 I love it.


----------



## Toppington

Double post because I like seeing this thread on the first page of the board and refuse to let it die. :blank


----------



## Toppington

I SEE HOW IT IS GUISE! I'm just gonna keep bumping it. c:






My Pokeman "OMG I LOVE IT BECAUSE IT'S NEWISH" bias isn't showing, I swear. BW2's soundtrack is actually really damn good. Compared to the originals anyway.


----------



## Marakunda

YUP. I'm a sucker for that persona music.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Does music from fake video games count? No? Well phooey on you, I'm posting this anyway.

_If ya don't feed sharks
who's gonna feed 'em?
You know that sharks need extra feedin'!_


----------



## ZeroCypher




----------



## ZeroCypher




----------



## Malek




----------



## CrimsonTrigger

My Rhythm Heaven fever will not die!!!


----------



## Chibiluv6

Still Alive, theme song from mirror's edge.


----------



## brownzerg

Cowabunga


----------



## brownzerg

Another post but.. its pretty awesome so I hope you forgive me


----------



## erasercrumbs

brownzerg said:


> Another post but.. its pretty awesome so I hope you forgive me


No need to apologize, that's what the thread is here for!


----------



## transitory

I just love the whole Chrono Cross soundtrack. This is one of my favourites:

Chrono Cross - Dream of the Shore Near Another World





I also love Silent Hill soundtracks:

Silent Hill 3 - Prayer





Silent Hill 2 - Promise (Reprise)


----------



## targetbuddy

Not exactly OST, but flipping awesome nonetheless.





Actually, just check out the whole Metroid Metal series. It's by Stemage.


----------



## Zeppelin

I taught myself the Hyrule Castle market theme song from Zelda 64 on my guitar about a month ago. This song just gets stuck in my head all of the time.


----------



## Ali477

That guy over there said:


> Gotta love this, takes me back :teeth


ahhh nostalgia attack!! brilliant game...


----------



## KelsKels

Reminds me of being a kid


----------



## mesmerize

papaSmurf said:


> Fez comes out today! I wish I could play it.


love it.


----------



## WD3




----------



## Milco

Currently replaying this game:


----------



## No Name




----------



## Icestorm

I love the AC soundtrack, so relaxing.


----------



## Ali477

The old medal of honor soundtrack contained some of the best classical music Ive ever heard i was replaying this game the other day and was hit by how powerful and engaging it was.


----------



## Malek

^-- OMG I loved that song! I recall as a kid replaying that mission over and over just to hear that song, thank you for reminding me about it! :clap


----------



## minimized

Because I feel like it.

Meta Ridley Remix:





ZM: Norfair Theme





Why not.


----------



## pudding

Virtue's Last Reward - Blue Bird Lamentation





Gravity Rush - Pleasure Quarter





Dangan Ronpa - Beautiful Dead





I'm a little tempted to post some Parappa just because.


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn

... okay I'll stop now. :boogie


----------



## Dissonance

That disaster...


----------



## The Enemy Within

I miss the 90's !


----------



## Lonely Robot

<deleted>


----------



## Lonely Robot

<deleted>


----------



## AwkBoy

This is probably one of the more emotional soundtracks I've heard in a while. Iy really fit with some of the more somber moments in the game.


----------



## rymo

Song of Storms






Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn (best game ever made) theme song






Doom E1M1 (back when FPS games had awesome music)


----------



## DiMera

❤


----------



## Nitrogen

I don't really know how to embed videos, but I'm going to give it a shot here.






Bastion's such a great game.


----------



## Nitrogen

Victini said:


> I don't really know how to embed videos, but I'm going to give it a shot here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bastion's such a great game.


Aahh it didn't seem to work.
Anyway,


----------



## DiMera




----------



## Winds

That beat is so infectious. Use to play the game just to hear it.


----------



## DizzyFrank




----------



## Mur

This song is eerily addicting


----------



## Lone-Wolf

lol


----------



## ImSorry

Death Warrant said:


> lol


You have good taste! I can still remember those from when I was a kid.


----------



## Tibble

The soundtrack for Persona 4 Golden is addicting @[email protected] I recently finished it for the vita. It's now one of my favorite rpgs


----------



## Cthulhu

Persona music is easily my fave video game music. But for something random, some Bionic Commando music. Derp.


----------



## ImSorry

Tibble said:


> The soundtrack for Persona 4 Golden is addicting @[email protected] I recently finished it for the vita. It's now one of my favorite rpgs


I'm playing P4G. Oh my gosh I love it. I was playing for like 3 hours the other day, because I kept telling myself "Alright, One more day. Ok maybe I can hold Chie's hand now. Damn! Alright one more day!"


----------



## Lone-Wolf

ImSorry said:


> You have good taste! I can still remember those from when I was a kid.


Haha thanks, me too i'm a huge Sonic fan (well the first 3 lol) nearly all the music is awesome lol.


----------



## Tibble

ImSorry said:


> I'm playing P4G. Oh my gosh I love it. I was playing for like 3 hours the other day, because I kept telling myself "Alright, One more day. Ok maybe I can hold Chie's hand now. Damn! Alright one more day!"


Lol Chie. The stuff the characters say make me laugh, especially the teachers :haha. Well, how far are you? I've finished it sadly but I learned that there is multiple endings, and I got the normal ending.


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

I dunno if this has been posted but I think it deserves to be.


----------



## papaSmurf

Some old MSX chiptunes:

http://l.j-factor.com/mangled/We_Followed_The_Sun_fMSX.mp3

http://l.j-factor.com/mangled/Brilliance_fMSX.mp3


----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Tibble

so calming and..dreamy...


----------



## flamingwind

as much has I was disapointed by Final fantasy XIII and XIII-2, I think that the music was top notch. Probably my favourite music in the series and that says a lot


----------



## Tibble

flamingwind said:


> as much has I was disapointed by Final fantasy XIII and XIII-2, I think that the music was top notch. Probably my favourite music in the series and that says a lot


I agree, the music in both games were really good. Those are my favorites from 13, along with Gapra Whitewood and Dust to Dust. The springs is very calming, I literally sat in that area for a while just to listen to the music.

13-2 also had a good soundtrack, lots of singing going on, but I did like these. The heavy metal chocobo music was just awful, I could not stand it, what was square thinking lol. I never did beat this one, the final dungeon confused the hell out of me so I gave up =.=


----------



## flamingwind

Tibble said:


> I agree, the music in both games were really good. Those are my favorites from 13, along with Gapra Whitewood and Dust to Dust. The springs is very calming, I literally sat in that area for a while just to listen to the music.
> 
> 13-2 also had a good soundtrack, lots of singing going on, but I did like these. The heavy metal chocobo music was just awful, I could not stand it, what was square thinking lol. I never did beat this one, the final dungeon confused the hell out of me so I gave up =.=


Yeah I hated the chocobo song too, I was really happy when I was able to choose the chocobo music. I personally did everything there was to do in the game I got the platinum trophy for it , yet I still thought the game was just below average lol

I did find the game easy as hell though


----------



## erasercrumbs

So funny. I can't help but stifle a laugh when the singer says "OHHhh GRAIGHT!"


----------



## Tibble




----------



## Glue




----------



## Tibble

Most confusing dungeon ever? Great music


----------



## meeps




----------



## nightrain




----------



## Tibble

I've been listening to a lot of Zelda music lately.


----------



## Bawsome

Not entirely to sure if this had been posted yet, but it deserves to be! 
So ****ing cool.


----------



## rymo




----------



## Tibble

This makes me sad


----------



## NeuromorPhish

Love this thread! Here's some more nostalgia.


----------



## Milco




----------



## Marakunda

This boss battle dude, intense ****.


----------



## Deimos




----------



## Wreckless




----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## arealghost

All I can come up with at the moment, it's late & I'm tired.


----------



## arealghost

It's good to see others who share a passion for video game music.


----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## arealghost

Which reminds me of this


----------



## Minkiro

Has probably been mentioned already, but i'm too lazy to check back 25 pages.

The OST from Journey! <3


----------



## Mur




----------



## Mur

I get goose pimples listening to some of these songs, I miss the "good old days" hahaha.


----------



## Mur




----------



## The Phantom Pain




----------



## JezZar

One of my favs!


----------



## StuckInMyHead

:clap


----------



## JezZar

*Mirrors edge one of my favs.*

Hl1369913659


----------



## JezZar




----------



## JezZar

*Third time lucky lol.*








JezZar said:


>


----------



## tennislover84

From Final Fight 3, which has some of the best video game music of the 90s. Although hardly anyone played it. Released in the dying days of the SNES, when nobody cared about side scrolling beat-em-ups anymore.


----------



## Milco

From a much too overlooked game:


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

From Etrian Odyssey IV, a surprisingly upbeat soundtrack.






By the way, if anybody is interested, this game has been discounted to $29.99 on amazon, the eshop, and probably other stores where it's available as well. I would recommend it if you like oldschool style RPGs. Just don't expect it to be easy and broken like most other jrpgs released in the last decade or so.


----------



## mezzoforte

I like a lot of the music from Mabinogi ^_^


----------



## Lain

This is nice ( ´∀｀) especially at 1:20





I love this. nostalgia.





夢幻 (光の彼方へ) Dreams & illusions (Beyond the light)
Amazing ending theme.


----------



## Brilliantly Beta

Ooooomagod!! Where to start!? I know :teeth






Awesome thread!


----------



## Brilliantly Beta

The nostalgia floodgates have opened! :')


----------



## sebastian1

^I really liked that track too. But did anyone else ever find all their saves missing when starting up SM64 sometimes?

So you want to drown in nostalgia huh?


----------



## Andres124




----------



## Mur




----------



## Miyu




----------



## Heyyou

Miyu said:


>


Another ff7 fan!











^^^ Got me so amped while playing, the beginning is so boring but once it gets to middle I'm all in!






^^^ Speaks for itself






This thread makes me happy


----------



## Brilliantly Beta

sebastian1 said:


> ^I really liked that track too. But did anyone else ever find all their saves missing when starting up SM64 sometimes?
> 
> So you want to drown in nostalgia huh?


Is drowning XD


----------



## Miyu

Heyyou said:


> This thread makes me happy


i know right. ; ;


----------



## sebastian1

ShyWolfie said:


> Is drowning XD


Thanks for responding to me dude. imo these kinds of threads are only fun if you receive comments on the music you post.

I would now like to bring Streets of Rage Remake to everyone's attention. If you want more just get it all at http://sorr.doulifee.com/
















And if anyone is in the mood for another feel-good credits tune








Miyu said:


>


Yeah, I always thought that was a cute song :yes


----------



## Miyu

sebastian1 said:


> Yeah, I always thought that was a cute song :yes


I know riiight.  it's so cheerful, I wanna have it as my ringtone.


----------



## Lady Violet




----------



## Lady Violet




----------



## Lady Violet




----------



## Lady Violet




----------



## KelsKels

I think I might have posted here before.. oh well.











Ahg, so much nostalgia. I feel like these 3 games sum up my childhood in its entirety.
















When most people think of their favorite 90s games as a kid, its Mario. For me its oddworld. Lol. I guess Ive always been weird.


----------



## Heyyou




----------



## Winds




----------



## Raulz0r

I was just listening to this






Glorious


----------



## The Phantom Pain




----------



## Estillum

Akira Yamaoka is a god among men when it comes to game ost's, especially his silent hill ones































Rule of rose has a amazing and plaintive soundtrack, the lack of recognition it gets disturbs me.


----------



## Mur

^That he is Estillum, good stuff


----------



## tennislover84

sebastian1 said:


> And if anyone is in the mood for another feel-good credits tune


I've always loved that theme, although I prefer the original. I don't think it can be improved on.  Although I tend to prefer the CPS1 versions of nearly all the SF2 themes, so that might be my nostalgia talking.

I have to link the version with the characters beating up crates and barrels, because it's so much better that way. :b






Another song that I love. Street Fighter 2 rap.


----------



## sebastian1

^"Experts from around the world, 13 men, at least, and 2 girls" Was that a slight against Vega? Nah wait, he means Blanka. The rapper sounds like the guy who does the Aqua Teen Hunger Force theme.

Bet you've never heard this Zangief vs Vanilla Ice mashup






Also, awesome rock renditions of some SF themes











What's your favorite SF stage music, TL84? Everyone else is welcome to answer too. Right now this is mine


----------



## tennislover84

No, I'd never heard that Zangief mashup before.  That's brilliant! And I always liked Sakura's theme too.

I had to think long and hard about my favourite SF stage theme. There are so many good ones. I think my favourite is Akuma/Gouki's stage from SSF2T.  It sounds like a "you're almost dead" theme variation from the beginning, lol. Which is very fitting for such a hard boss.






But I'm also partial to this version of Ryu's SF EX theme. I like how it builds up really slowly.


----------



## The Phantom Pain

^That Ryu theme's good , but it reminds me of what's probably the best Ryu theme ever (from Street Figher Alpha 3)






And come to think of it, SFA3 was loaded with great themes. I'd argue that it even comes close to being the best in the series overall (well other than SF2)


----------



## papaSmurf

This is so wonderful.


----------



## tennislover84

I like that Ryu theme from SFA3.  Cammy's theme is great too. I don't like all the SFA3 tracks though, because many of them don't sound very musical to me... more like ambience, if you know what I mean. But SF games got bogged down in remixing the same SF2 tracks, over and over again. So it was great that SFA3 and SF3 gave the old characters some new tunes. SFA3 has a very hard sound, and SF3 is so mellow (especially original SF3 and Second Impact.)

Here's some retro PC gaming music that I love.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

This was a really awesome boss in Paper Mario: Sticker Star. How many bosses out there clap along to the beat of their own theme?






It really is a shame that I hate this game as much I do because the world, style, graphics and soundtrack were all fantastically produced. Intelligent Systems put a lot of effort into this, much more than a lot of games coming out today. But the battle system and general gameplay pretty much ruined it for me. It's just goes to show that it really doesn't matter how stylistic your game is or how strong the writing is. If you can't nail the gameplay, then the game itself will suffer greatly for it.

But I do commend the developers for being willing to experiment and I am glad I got to experience the game, if only for moments like this boss fight. If they can just fix the battle system, then I could really get behind their next Paper Mario game.


----------



## RamenandNetflix

Love this game. Love this song.


----------



## RamenandNetflix

Love this game. Love this song.


----------



## sebastian1

^ that's nice

Here's a nice song from a game I've never played (and it is in my possession...) but I'm sure many of you have.








tennislover84 said:


> I like that Ryu theme from SFA3.  Cammy's theme is great too. I don't like all the SFA3 tracks though, because many of them don't sound very musical to me... more like ambience, if you know what I mean. But SF games got bogged down in remixing the same SF2 tracks, over and over again. So it was great that SFA3 and SF3 gave the old characters some new tunes. SFA3 has a very hard sound, and SF3 is so mellow (especially original SF3 and Second Impact.)


Yeah, SFA3 soundtrack is weaksauce. Not a lot of strong melodies, it's more groove-oriented. I do remember liking Cammy's and Rose's (her best Alpha theme!) themes. Maybe Chun-Li too?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I was already excited for Shin Megami Tensei IV, but then I heard the battle theme.






This may be my favourite RPG battle theme yet.


----------



## jessabones

Tentative said:


> There are actually several old threads about this. :b I wanted to make a thread about this too, a week ago, but noticed there were some older ones.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Like all of the Donkey Kong Country tracks are awesome...
> 
> Stickerbush Symphony, of course...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably my favourite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who could forget?


Omgggg I looooove the Donkey Kong music too! Stickerbrush is amazing. I loved the Ice Theme song too. It all just makes me so nostalgic that I get sad. <3


----------



## jessabones

I like almost allllll music from Tekken series. Oh and I love the music from Sonic game, from Sega to now. :3


----------



## Joe




----------



## Mur

I haven't played this game yet but I have listened to the entire soundtrack.


----------



## mybelovedaldra




----------



## papaSmurf

mybelovedaldra said:


>


Anarchy Reigns is the bestest! Have you got it on one of the consoles?


----------



## mybelovedaldra

Not yet papa smurf I'm saving up money to buy a console .
anarchy reigns has very good music I'll post some more later too 
It's the sequel to mad world both of them have great music .


----------



## Joe

It's not out yet but I really like it. I really like the instruments used.


----------



## Joe

mybelovedaldra said:


>


I forgot about madworld I love that game


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Remiscent of the cavern of remembrance from Kingdom Hearts II Final Mix. It sounds like there's a bit of Chrono Cross in there as well. I'm super excited for this game. Just so many awesome RPGs coming out for the 3DS.


----------



## Tibble




----------



## Meulin




----------



## Tibble

Reia said:


>


Oh wow, my friend is obsessed with this game. He's making a sequel called Home. You should check it out.


----------



## mezzoforte

I've had this stuck in my head for the majority of the day:


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I guess this is the kind of music they play in hell :b


----------



## Nunuc




----------



## mybelovedaldra




----------



## mybelovedaldra

I also promised some more max anarchy music last time so here's some more


----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## Maiq

I always thought these were some of the best FF characters.


----------



## Mehab

Being lazy right now so I won't post link BUT
The old command and conquer game got amazing soundtracks
Heroes of might and magic 3 (best game ever) got amazing soundtracks
Starcraft brood war Terran theme gives me serious nostalgic chills
Half life 2 got nice soundtracks but everyone knows that


----------



## Salvador Dali

Best soundtrack on the SNES.


----------



## Tokztero

pjyWfYrgzkw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## joked35

I didn't bother checking to see if these were already posted, but I imagine they were. Or at least I *HOPE* they were!














Duke Nukem was my hero when I was a kid. :twisted


----------



## feels

Did anyone else play the sh*t out of this game? I remember getting really good at it.


----------



## changeme77

Not because Mortal Kombat was my favorite game, I like it because it's a trancey melodic tune.


----------



## Tokztero

System Shock 2. :afr


----------



## Tibble

Thread Revive used!


----------



## ThisGirl15

Anything by Yoko Shimomura


----------



## pavane ivy




----------



## Wirt

i've listened to this like 10 times today


----------



## BabyBlueGamer

-The Fridge from Borderlands 2





 :clap Phantasy Star Universe Theme!


----------



## JH1983

This little jingle has been inside my head for over 20 years now.


----------



## herk

everthing from every zelda game makes me so nostalgic ;D






also Final Fantasy 9


----------



## loneliness

Oh boy. I could post a million video game songs I absolutely adore. I think 1/2 my mp3s are video game songs.


----------



## xRoh

Some of my favourites from FFVII. ^.^


----------



## Tomorrow Never Knows

This game is just magical.


----------



## Tomorrow Never Knows

Damn it


----------



## loneliness

One of my all time favorites


----------



## feels

This song gets me so pumped. :b I've only played the first 3 games in the series so far, but out of those this one definitely has the best and most intense soundtrack.


----------



## Mysteriis

silent hill 2 epic ost


----------



## midnightson

This sweet gothic sound...hnnnnggg...Demon's Crest is so underappreciated


----------



## Wirt




----------



## CrimsonTrigger

This right here is some really amazing music. The game's soundtrack is already excellent enough, but this was easily my favourite track in the whole game.

Here's another excellent one.


----------



## Glue




----------



## AceEmoKid

organ trail introduced me to 8bit betty. i can't express how much i love this song specifically. i've cried to 8bit, yeah. i don't care. it feels like the theme song to my life, or at least the bittersweet parts of it.


----------



## MylesB93

Roxas's Theme from Kingdom Hearts 2...





...and also Kairi's Theme from the first game...


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

The entire soundtrack to TLoU and TLoU: Left Behind











Perfectly dark and moody. I listen to them when I'm writing or making art.


----------



## Wirt

Treeswillmakeabough said:


> The entire soundtrack to TLoU and TLoU: Left Behind
> 
> Perfectly dark and moody. I listen to them when I'm writing or making art.


i LOVE the soundtrack. listen to it all the time, especially at night when im getting ready for bed or something

havent listened to left behind since i havent playd it yet. debating whether to wait until the ps4 version, cept i'm just now finishing a second playthrough to get collectables so i might not be in the mood right away.


----------



## Fat Man

This nearly moved me to tears.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

VipFuj said:


> i LOVE the soundtrack. listen to it all the time, especially at night when im getting ready for bed or something
> 
> havent listened to left behind since i havent playd it yet. debating whether to wait until the ps4 version, cept i'm just now finishing a second playthrough to get collectables so i might not be in the mood right away.


I'd wait for the PS4 version. The dlc was good, but since you know how the story will play out it's not something you need to have.


----------



## feels

I like to just let this this play in the background while doing homework. God I love when the gyroids start dancing.






Also, this is amazing and I've watched it an embarrassing amount of times.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Killer 7 has an amazing soundtrack. Very underrated game IMO.


----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## SA go0n

Soulblade has the best video game music in my humble opinion.


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Hadoukensensei

I loved the Dragons Dogma main menu song


----------



## Fat Man

Gotta love those horns.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Aribeth

1:50
:love2


----------



## Weber

Greatest hard rock boss theme i have ever heard.


----------



## Meekins




----------



## Fat Man




----------



## MrQuiet76

damn i miss playing skyrim... so much better than the real world


----------



## Fat Man

Perfect tournament fighting music


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Tenchu: Stealth Assassins

Punish The Evil Merchant!


----------



## Aribeth

God this is so awesome.
0:28


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## rosecolored




----------



## bad baby




----------



## mezzoforte

ALWAYS gets stuck in my head





And this


----------



## BillDauterive

I just beat YS I and have started on YS 2. The reviewers are right, this series DOES have great music. :clap

This is one of my favorite tracks from YS I and I think a great dungeon track.


----------



## arkham

My god it's amazing


----------



## 87wayz

No More Heroes 2 - Twilight ~ RANK 2 Alice Twilight:


----------



## Marakunda

Eggshell said:


>


Yeah Changing Seasons is great.
I love Persona music so much. The music makes it such a feel good game.


----------



## Nunuc

The soundtrack of Journey To Silius was made by a wizard. There's no other explanation.





















Three questions: How? How? How?


----------



## Imbored21

Sonic Adventure Songs


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## EternalTime




----------



## Arbre




----------



## mezzoforte

I haven't played Mabinogi in years (R.I.P. addiction :b) But I always liked the music.


----------



## Nunuc

This guys acapella versions are quite awesome.


----------



## Fat Man




----------



## BillDauterive




----------



## knightofdespair

FF7 is probably the best I've heard.


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Marakunda

I feel the need to share this right now.
The atmosphere of this song is so amazing.


----------



## Fat Man




----------



## Fat Man




----------



## Wirt




----------



## elitebutterfly

Yeeeees!


----------



## Marakunda

So peaceful! *Perfect* song to relax to.


----------



## scooby

I don't know if this has been posted, too many pages to go through, but Hotline Miami's soundtrack is awesome.


----------



## Fat Man

I'm on a journey, Who wants to join my quest to find the Plot!


----------



## Cronos

This game's soundtrack needs more love.


----------



## Eurehl

For me, FEZ and Superbrothers are the indie games that have the best music (the whole OST, not just one or two songs).


----------



## Marakunda

I need to play Silent Hill 4...


----------



## Marakunda




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Lovely creepy music.





















I've always liked this one from Vampire the masquerate redemption


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod




----------



## Aribeth

http://laserdestroyerteam.bandcamp.com/track/hit-the-town
tooooo gooood


----------



## Fat Man

I know these two aren't official, but they're pretty damn amazing.


----------



## Fat Man




----------



## SunshineSam218

I haven't played that many video games but I personally love Resident Evil 2 and Final Fantasy X.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The Sonic After the Sequel soundtrack is seriously amazing.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Its hard to top the MGS soundtracks for me. but here is other favorites:





This is a little niche one that i'm sure i will be unique in posting, this provokes such sadness for me:


----------



## mezzoforte

It's stuck in my head. :heart
Such feels...such memories...


----------



## Fat Man

Man, I wish I was as pretty as Princess Kenny.


----------



## TaylorXXIII

Quite possibly my favorite song of all time: "To Zanarkand" by Nobuo Uematsu'






A newer favorite: "The Path (A New Beginning)" by Gustavo Santaolalla






"Love Grows" by Nobuo Uematsu






"The Highwind Takes to the Skies" also by Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## iminnocentenough




----------



## ShadowUser18

TaylorXXIII said:


> *Quite possibly my favorite song of all time: "To Zanarkand" by Nobuo Uematsu'
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A newer favorite: "The Path (A New Beginning)" by Gustavo Santaolalla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Love Grows" by Nobuo Uematsu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Highwind Takes to the Skies" also by Nobuo Uematsu


To Zanarkand was the reason why I learned to play the piano! I just loved the entire sound track of Final Fantasy X.


----------



## Higgins

Gonna need to read through this whole thread at some point and dig up some goodies, but here's one of my favorite songs of all time:


----------



## Speakless




----------



## Glue

Song fits the shop so well.


----------



## Dan88

Not from a video game, but Miracle of Sound has produced so many brilliant video game based songs that it's a crime that he is not that popular


----------



## Marakunda

eerie...


----------



## midnightson




----------



## The Radiant Hero




----------



## BabyBlueGamer

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2003 and battle nexus 2 have my current favorite video game soundtracks. :clap Im about to listen to mutant nightmares soundtrack.


----------



## Wirt

probably my favorite song from the snes days


----------



## Marakunda

So good.


----------



## foe

3 and a half hours of Donkey Kong music. Enjoy!


----------



## Milco

^ Speaking of which..
Different composer though


----------



## BabyBlueGamer

Lately Tekken has some of the best OST's (in my opinion at least) especially TTT2


----------



## Fat Man

I could listen to this for hours, not sure about anyone else.





It's like Yoshi's New Island music done right.


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## HanSolo

*Super Metroid - Soundtrack (SPC) *






Amazing SNES game, 1 of my favorites on SNES, played it over a decade later on later on an emulator, amazing the game secrets we remember

* S.T.A.L.K.E.R theme soundtrack HQ *





Never got in to the game, like the concept tho...........excellent theme


----------



## Scrub-Zero

^^ back when Blizzard was a great company.






^ that game has a great soundtrack.






^ i dare anyone to try and finish this game...


----------



## Fat Man




----------



## CleverCabbage

Jodie's suite, Beyond: two souls. Never played the game, but the soundtrack is a work of art.


----------



## Fat Man

Pretty epic stuff!


----------



## feels

This song gives me such warm fuzzies.


----------



## EcoProg

UT99 - Foregone Destruction

if I only had one soundtrack to describe my childhood


----------



## Fat Man

Finally, I get to listen to these awesome songs in full!


----------



## uselessgoodfornothing




----------



## Fat Man




----------



## Grumple

It's not my favourite game but the soundtrack to Hotline Miami is incredible... Far Cry Blood Dragon gave me a similar vibe. I love pretty much all Elder Scrolls soundtracks too 














Fantastic 'walking home from work in the dark with my mp3 of choice' music lol


----------



## Marakunda

Recently watched a playthrough of FF8, and this track really stuck out.


----------



## Pongy Jumpluff




----------



## fingertips

listen in order


----------



## bancho1993




----------



## feels

Gonna play this at my wedding :






This seemed like the most appropriate place to post this Pogo remix. I was jamming to this in my car a few days back. Makes me pretty happy.






He also has an older Skyrim one:






I've played it way too many times at this point, but if you've never heard it then it's kind of magical. I think I posted it a long time ago in one of the regular music threads. I like how it kind of follows the pacing of the game too. Starts off more lighthearted and simple and moves into something more fast paced and dark as it goes on.


----------



## ltrain

Purple Clouds said:


> To Zanarkand was the reason why I learned to play the piano! I just loved the entire sound track of Final Fantasy X.


I agree. FFX had an incredible soundtrack. I think my favourites are probably wandering flame, servants of the mountain/people of the north pole, and A fleeting dream/Someday the dream will end.


----------



## Fat Man

Wish their was more Kid Icarus music in Smash 3DS. I would have really appreciated a remix to the boss fight theme.


----------



## iminnocentenough




----------



## feels

Came across this on accident. Been feelin' pretty ****ty, but this made my heart swell. Teared up big time when Eight Melodies kicked in.


----------



## Milco

Had this song on my mind way too much over the past month or so.
Such memories.


----------



## feels

This boss fight scared THE SH*T outta me as a kid. I don't know if there's anything more intimidating than a huge Bowser with glowing eyes hauling *** towards you. My family would get concerned and be like, "You shouldn't play that if it makes you so nervous". :b

Loved baby Bowser and his little wiggling eyebrows, though.


----------



## Fat Man

Every time I play Adventure Mode I always choose this song. It's one of the best in the game.


----------



## Mur




----------



## Aribeth

0:35 <3

Such an underrated game...


----------



## i just want luv

One' of my favorite games and pieces.


----------



## apx24




----------



## feels

Just rediscovered this when going through all my liked videos on YouTube. This **** gets orgasmic at about 0:29 and then again at 1:17, but the whole thing is really pleasant. I like remixes.


----------



## Norman Jayden

This has to be the best


----------



## feels




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Fat Man

^-^


----------



## GGTFM

Anything from the Metal Gear Solid series.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

EPIC BEAT THE LIVING TURD OF THE BOSS LEVEL MUSIC


----------



## Milco




----------



## TheSilentGamer

Humming this all day.


----------



## Mur

The mako smell is pretty bad here....333.....


----------



## Thedood

I don't even love this game that much but this song still hits me hard in the feels.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I love Laguna and his kickass theme





So many good memories playing this. Wish I could experience this for the first time again.


----------



## hatred89

Zyriel said:


> *posts GunZ music*


Way too nostalgic! So many good memories, it was such a fun game back then. Thanks for reminding me of its existence!

So many great tracks already in this topic, you guys rock! I think I have to post some music as well.






















(Hopefully I'm doing the embedding correctly...) Aaand I failed. Well, there's the links, at least!


----------



## Mur

This entire soundtrack is beautiful


----------



## Mur

Dat nostalgia though


----------



## Mur

Laguna Loire, president of Esthar....





This song is too amazing


----------



## Thedood

^ Loving all the FF songs. Nubuo Uematsu is a genius composer!






This particular song always soothes me, it centers me, even if I'm upset about something, there's just something about this song and Fisherman's Horizon from FF8 that just put me in a better place, a more peaceful place.


----------



## Whatev




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## losthismarbles

American McGee's alice


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Underrated soundtrack of an underrated game.


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Thedood

<3


----------



## Tabris




----------



## TheSilentGamer

Sonic Generations has some of the best remixes ever.


----------



## Fat Man

Man, I wish these songs were remixed in Smash Bros. Wii U.


----------



## Kekai

*KH Fans*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




There are more slowed mixes, check 'em out.


----------



## Anjelliex

<3


----------



## bancho1993

TheSilentGamer said:


> Sonic Generations has some of the best remixes ever.





Anjelliex said:


> <3


Good songs from the classic sonic games.
Keeping up with the sega theme


----------



## bancho1993

*Final Fantasy x*


----------



## Inscrutable Banana




----------



## Fat Man

It's become the theme song of my life atm.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I can't pick a favourite, so here's the full soundtrack.


----------



## Misasan




----------



## Misasan

Whoops, almost forgot about these


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Portal 2 Musics
I love the game and the musics. One of the best games i've ever played.


----------



## feels




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Thedood




----------



## coeur_brise

I'm only vaguely familiar with FF6 and 7










props to Koji Kondo and Nobuo Uematsu: making 90s kids happy since they were born.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I love this so much.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Samurai Shodown 4 has such amazing music.





















Here's a few random i like:


----------



## XRik7X

I like the game music of pokemon  my favourites ost one are from hoenn (R/S/E) ^^ (specially this one)


----------



## feels

this track is just the greatest


----------



## papaSmurf

^My ringtone for ages now.


----------



## feels

the deep-*** voice in this song cracks me up


----------



## MylesB93

CHIKKA CHIKKA CHIKKA...






Easily the best song in the whole MP1 soundtrack:


----------



## Furio

Burnerman stage - Megaman and Bass(SNES)


----------



## Fat Man

Apparently this song is only exclusive to Japan, what's the deal? This song is awesome! I actually prefer it over the original.


----------



## JustThisGuy

NanoStar SOUL said:


> It's become the theme song of my life atm.


 It's a great song, no doubt about it.



TheSilentGamer said:


> I can't pick a favourite, so here's the full soundtrack.


 Such a great soundtrack. If I made time, I'd listen to it all again.



coeur_brise said:


> I'm only vaguely familiar with FF6 and 7


Loved that so much. I skimmed the piano vids for the songs I wanted to hear them play. Pretty awesome, too.


----------



## MylesB93

Been playing Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep on PS3 a lot recently and fallen in love with this song...






...And this


----------



## Wirt




----------



## JustThisGuy

^ **** all, is that beautiful. I have the game, I just didn't get into it. It's not bad, I just haven't been into games lately. Makes me want to start up the PS3 and start catching up, starting with that one. But yea, effing beautiful. I want that played at my wake/funeral. Holy crap, it's good. And let everyone know the title to the song as well, so it packs more of an emotional punch at my wake/funeral.









































Scott Pilgrim soundtracks, movie and game, rock butts! Haha! The game's soundtrack reminds me a lot of Mega Man (Rockman) and Double Dragon series.


----------



## HarrySachz

If I had to pick a top three list of all-time favorite video game music, it might go like this:

*1) Ocarina of Time - Forest Temple*






This is probably my all-time favorite video game theme. Just something about it sounds so eerie. Makes me think of perhaps being lost in a dark forest and can't find your way out. I could literally listen to this on and on. I think it fit with the Forest Temple perfectly and helped give it that atmosphere it had.

*2) FFIV: The After Years - The Depths*






The sequel wasn't quite the classic the original is, but a few good musical themes came out of it. To me, the music sounds like something mysterious and might fit something that's beyond understanding.

*Resident Evil - Safe Haven*






Sounds so calming and relaxing, yet still with a sort of ominous feel to it. Almost as if you're safe, but you're not safe.


----------



## Thedood

(Apologies if I've posted this before, I honestly don't remember)






Kind of a random FFVII song, it's usually played when you enter someone's house while you're in a town. There's something incredibly soothing about it. I remember playing this game and going inside a house and hearing this song.. I'd just stay there and listen to the whole song a couple of times.​


----------



## Genos

i literally used to turn these games on just to listen to their menu themes









beautiful :mushy


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Choci Loni

HarrySachz said:


> This is probably my all-time favorite video game theme. Just something about it sounds so eerie. Makes me think of perhaps being lost in a dark forest and can't find your way out. I could literally listen to this on and on. I think it fit with the Forest Temple perfectly and helped give it that atmosphere it had.


YES! This is a perfect example of video game music in my book. Atmosphere is key to make you feel immersed in the game world, and it hardly gets better than this. I think there are songs that are stronger in their own rights, such as Gerudo Valley, but the temple songs (this one in particular) are simply amazing in their context.

I think this one fits the bill as well:


----------



## Choci Loni

Lucifer said:


> My favorite RPG ever.


One of my favourites as well! I get a nostalgia overload while listening to this music.

You should check this youtuber out btw:





















I like how the arrangements are so close to the original themes. I recently learned to play the Kolima theme from studying that video


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## fingertips




----------



## Choci Loni

fingertips said:


>


Try opening this video in several tabs at once. That's how static noise was invented.


----------



## scooby

The music in Hotline Miami 2 is so god damn kickass. I'm totally in love with it. I didn't expect that they could top the original Hotline Miami OST, but they did. Soooooo many killer songs.

I really can't praise the soundtrack of this game enough. I'm so disappointed that my country banned it from sales here. What a disgrace. Dictating what I, an adult male can and can't play. If I wasn't so hyped on this game from the first one, I would never have found a work-around to buying it and would never have gotten to experience this game and its music.





















The level this song was on, hooooooooly ****.






Whole song is awesome, but when it hits 2:58 it's time to bust some skulls.






And this one right here. Biggest adrenaline pumping song in the game. This **** right here goes hard AF in the paint. One of the very top songs.






The song that plays during the credits, when you sit there just taking in what you just experienced. This game blew me away. heh.






And last but not least, the song that plays at the starting screen menu. I find this track beautiful. It's so serene. Love it. Such a contrast from the absolute bloodbath of a game this is.


----------



## Recessive J

kinda vintage but...


----------



## feels




----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## AdorableAdipose

Hotline Miami

Frustrating, but the music makes up for that!


----------



## Mur




----------



## aabcehmu




----------



## Resergence

I cant stop playing this im so hooked 10/10 add me on wii u I will vs you.


----------



## Fat Man

When I first heard this song, I didn't think much of it. I liked it, but I wasn't hooked on it or anything. It wasn't until I started playing P4G that I started to fall in love with this song.

It's a great motivational song, I listen to it everyday.


----------



## Milco

Looking forward to Danganronpa 2 coming out on PC soon. Played the first back in February and really enjoyed it. It has good, but strange music, and I think some of it has gotten under my skin a bit..

I couldn't help but think of this...






...when I heard this...


----------



## Baalzebub

I noticed that there was a distinct lack FromSoftware music


----------



## feels




----------



## QuietLabrador19




----------



## Mur




----------



## ShatteredGlass

im crying bc ill never have the swag that knuckles has bye


----------



## uziq




----------



## ggvirus

Man, I feel such a nostalgia for Gothic 3 now


----------



## Cronos




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## bbrownleather




----------



## bbrownleather




----------



## bbrownleather




----------



## bbrownleather




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## bbrownleather




----------



## bbrownleather




----------



## bbrownleather




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Cronos




----------



## feels

I love this series so much. Andromeda can't come fast enough.


----------



## Wirt

I'd wait to start this game every time and listen to the title screen music lol


----------



## Rickets

Tis my ringtone.


----------



## Cronos




----------



## QuietLabrador19




----------



## Paperback Writer

So much nostalgia.


----------



## unemployment simulator

incredibly cheesy but I love it


----------



## feels




----------



## feels




----------



## ScorchedEarth

Frozen Synapse OST


----------



## CleverCabbage2

Worth buying for the OST alone.


----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## Glue




----------



## railcar82594

Elite: Dangerous PS4 release coming June 27th:


----------



## Trooper




----------



## feels

this whole ost is just the greatest


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I love the sinister tone of this piece. It fits Rome's air, thick with dread. Souls clamour for freedom as they chant in the name of the Borgias against every fibre of their being.


----------



## Hollo




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Jiko




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Hollo

(Also my ringtone! :b)


----------



## Glue




----------



## feels




----------



## Were

Epic:


----------



## Hollo




----------



## Nitrogen

How is Persona 5's OST so ****ing good


----------



## Hollo




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Nitrogen

Super nostalgia.


----------



## Stray Bullet

Amiga games had the best music.


----------



## YamchasRevenge

Anything from Persona 5 deserves to be on here. Nice to see others agree. :smile2:


----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## Plasma




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Mur




----------



## f1ora




----------



## Hollo




----------



## MadnessVertigo




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Hollo




----------

